# Awesome Book!!! - Heaven is for REAL



## WonGan (Jan 20, 2012)

This book is a true story about 4 year old Colton Burpo and his visit to Heaven while he was being operated on for a 5 day old burst appendix.It also includes the true face of Jesus Christ as painted by a little girl,Akiane (AH-KEE-AHNA) Kramarik,who also saw Heaven.Colton said its the only picture that he has seen that actually looks just like Jesus.I think everyone should read this astounding book.It will strengthen the faith of believers and hopefully give faith to unbelievers.

 Those who always have to have proof of everything in their hand are pretty small minded to me if they call this innocent 4 year old boy a liar. I have pity and pray for their soul.


----------



## bottlefan (Jan 21, 2012)

Different cultures interpreting this visions in different way. But, anyway, thank you for sharing with us about this case.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 21, 2012)

Pardon me for being less than cordial, bottlefan,

 Why are you here?


----------



## WonGan (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes,many cultures interpret "visions" in different ways,but this was not just a vision,he was actually there,albeit in spirit form.In all the cultures (I know of),their religion acknowledges a God who created and loves us ALL.Everyone has a right to believe whatever they choose.For those who choose to have Faith,belief without physical proof,Christian or otherwise,I thought this an excellent inspiration in light of todays turmoil and angst.I have faith that this really happened,(possibly for a reason),and that there is always hope.I pray for All who were,are,and will be,so that nobody gets left out because I have heard the dead cannot pray for each other. Regardless of my beliefs,this testimony is a good thing and good is gonna be good,just like haters gonna hate.We are left to our own freewill.If this has helped just one in any way I am happy.If not,I feel I have done no harm.Like I said,it is up to the individual to interpret this honest manifestation in any way they choose.In the words of the late and great newscaster Paul Harvey,I say,"Good Day!?"

 For those who have trouble finding the book,an interview can be seen on YouTube.Just look up Colton Burpo and also the awesome artwork of Akiane Kramarik who in the words of Colton got the depiction of Jesus` face "right".


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 21, 2012)

[&:]


----------



## rockbot (Jan 22, 2012)

I look at it this way.

 Whether or not you believe in Jesus as the son of God or just an ordinary man you have to agree that Jesus was condemned, tortured and crucified for what he believed in.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  WonGan
> 
> I pray for All who were,are,and will be,so that nobody gets left out because I have heard the dead cannot pray for each other.


 
 I respect others' religions and views.  This is kind of a weird statement above.  Sounds creepy.  Anyway, Rocky is correct that Jesus was a prime example of a person being killed for their beliefs.


----------



## WonGan (Jan 23, 2012)

I would change one thing.People who have to have proof are not small minded,they are without faith.

 Sorry to creep you out Lauren.Let me try to clarify with my limited knowledge because I didnt go to a Catholic school.

 I have been told we should pray for the souls of the dead while we are living because they cannot pray for each other after they die.I have no idea which souls need prayer and which do not,so I pray for them all.I believe this is true,and if it wasnt,I feel it does no harm to cover all chances just in case.Souls in Purgatory are not good enough to go to Heaven but not bad enough to go to Hell.Even if I was to pray for a soul and they were already in Heaven and did not need my prayer it would go to another soul and put to good use.Such is the forgiveness of God.Purgatory is not believed to exist by many because it is not in the Bible,only related to us by a Saint,but it says nowhere in the Bible that Gabriel sits at the left hand of God either,as related by this young boy,Colton,which I also believe to be true.It all comes down to what you believe and how you act upon that belief.If I think that praying for the souls of the dead will release some of them from Purgatory and allow them to ascend to Heaven then it is merely an act of good will.I would rather try to help when it is not needed than sit back and do nothing.I wish LobeyCat were here because I know he could explain the Catholic faith much better than I.

 I hope now you understand a little better about my comment and are not so creeped out.

 Our free will lets us go our own way and I would never tell anyone this is what they must do or what they believe is wrong.To each his own.Everyone has a right to believe what they will.I guess when we die we will find out once and for all,but by then I feel it is too late to change.

 The world is not flat and there are creatures that live in conditions we thought they could never exist in,let alone creatures that are still being discovered.Because something is unknown does not mean it doesnt exist.

 I just feel sad that some people think this whole material universe as well as all life on Earth was not planned out and just happened on its own from a "big bang".My ultimate question to God will be,"where did you come from"?


----------



## epackage (Jan 23, 2012)

After growing up in a world of "scientific proofs" if you will, I am a person who doesn't have the same faith you do Tim, but like you I don't push my non belief on people. I'm more than happy if people believe and have a faith, but I don't think I'm small minded because I need some sort of reassurance to satisfy myself. I hope you get the answer you need when you question God......Jim


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 23, 2012)

> Whether or not you believe in Jesus as the son of God or just an ordinary man you have to agree that Jesus was condemned, tortured and crucified for what he believed in.


 It was less about "what he believed in" and more about fulfilling a promise.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> After growing up in a world of "scientific proofs" if you will, I am a person who doesn't have the same faith you do Tim, but like you I don't push my non belief on people. I'm more than happy if people believe and have a faith, but I don't think I'm small minded because I need some sort of reassurance to satisfy myself. I hope you get the answer you need when you question God......Jim


I'm with that Jim. 
 Myself, I'd have to wonder what caused the signal from my optic nerves to my brain to react at "seeing the light" at deaths nearing.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Nobody caught my secret smiley?

[&:]


----------



## epackage (Jan 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Nobody caught my secret smiley?
> 
> [&:]


 I did, no need to light any fires I figured...[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Nobody caught my secret smiley?
> 
> [&:]


Is that what the blue guy is, secret? I always wondered.
 Well its out now.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  WonGan
> 
> I would change one thing.People who have to have proof are not small minded,they are without faith.
> 
> Sorry to creep you out Lauren.Let me try to clarify with my limited knowledge because I didnt go to a Catholic school.


 
 Agreed on the first statement.  I went to Catholic school and the whole nine yards and I still don't get it!  Babies in limbo because they were not baptized?  That goes along with the Purgatory theory.  None of us will ever know, but I think a lot of this stuff was made up by the church.  No birth control allowed= more church members.  These are just my opinions.  I believe in a more spiritual approach than a religious one, for myself.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  WonGan
> 
> I wish LobeyCat were here because I know he could explain the Catholic faith much better than I.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm not sure he'd agree with it.  I don't know if he'd be able to explain it any better.  I do wish he were here too.  True, because we cannot see something does not mean it does not exist.  It is scary that Stephen Hawking thinks this is all an accident.  I am curious where God came from as well.

 The best you can do is say a prayer and be a good person and not worry about death.


----------



## epackage (Jan 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  WonGan
> 
> I wish LobeyCat were here because I know he could explain the Catholic faith much better than I.


 I didn't see this so please forgive me if I missed something, I see you joined after Lobey passed away, so I have to assume you were friends and speak from experience??
     Thanx.....Jim


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 23, 2012)

> Agreed on the first statement.  I went to Catholic school and the whole nine yards and I still don't get it!  Babies in limbo because they were not baptized?  That goes along with the Purgatory theory.  None of us will ever know, but I think a lot of this stuff was made up by the church.  No birth control allowed= more church members.  These are just my opinions.  I believe in a more spiritual approach than a religious one, for myself.


 
 Limbo, purgatory, indulgences, etc... a lot of what led to the Reformation.


----------



## carobran (Jan 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think he was here before under a slightly different name.


----------



## epackage (Jan 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> I think he was here before under a slightly different name.


 Oh I see...thanx


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 23, 2012)

I've long been interested in stories like this. A while back I did some research on child prodigies and was fascinated by the innate artistic abilities of Kramarik. I don't believe that she actually saw Jesus, as the images seem based off of 19th century renditions, but her abilities to express deep depth and to activate emotional centers in the minds of viewers are far superior to the artists who created the earlier images. The image is moving to me, so for a 4 year old I can imagine that the image was extremely potent. The knowing gaze of Christ in Kramarik's paintings would make him seem familiar and lifelike to just about anyone, especially an impressionable 4 year old who may have seen the common 19th century renditions.

 I highly doubt that a 4 year old would be able to fully grasp the Christian concept that in order to be saved, one must believe that Christ, the son of God, died for your sins and was resurrected.

 This being the case, either you don't need to believe that Christ died and was resurrected to be worthy of salvation and an eternity in heaven, or if it is a rigid prerequisite, then the 4 year old in fact did not see heaven and Jesus.

 I believe that as long as you live a good life, regardless of faith or creed, that a just God would reward you just the same as a devout Christian. Many people, due to geography or social barriers, have never had the slightest exposure to Christianity. Why would they be punished for being born in a non-Christianized region?


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 23, 2012)

Could get really deep with this discussion!
 Just a couple points without writing a book...You don't have to understand the theology..atonement for sins, resurrection, etc to be saved..that will come with time and maturity.  A 4 year old can see and believe in Christ without knowing it all.  The thief on the cross only knew that he was dying next to the Messiah and believed.  
  Secondly it is the most common statement among those that are not Christian to say you can live a good life and you will be okay.  The definition of good is never stated.  My idea of what is to be a good person is different than yours, yours is different than the next person's. It is really just a way to be non committal to anything.


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> A 4 year old can see and believe in Christ without knowing it all.


 
 There are a lot of ways one could run with this, but to take it at face value, could one say that the non-Christianized peoples who live just and moral lives also believe in Christ without knowing it? So if one lives a life which Christ would consider good, without knowing the teachings of the New Testament, would such people be saved like the 4 year old? 



> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> Secondly it is the most common statement among those that are not Christian to say you can live a good life and you will be okay.  The definition of good is never stated.  My idea of what is to be a good person is different than yours, yours is different than the next person's. It is really just a way to be non committal to anything.


 
 I think that the summary statement that if one lives a "good" life all will be well is necessarily vague and lacking in rigid structure, because the statement is made with respect to the vast differences in beliefs and mores of the varied peoples and cultures in this world. The definition of good is inherently different from person-to-person or between cultures, so it is not an attempt to be non-committal, but rather an attempt to avoid excluding people who live and think differently from ourselves with a rigid definition of what makes up a good person. Perhaps "moral" is a better word.


----------



## rockbot (Jan 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> 
> Secondly it is the most common statement among those that are not Christian to say you can live a good life and you will be okay.  The definition of good is never stated.  My idea of what is to be a good person is different than yours, yours is different than the next person's. It is really just a way to be non committal to anything.


 
 So I go to war and kill a bunch of people? what am I?


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 23, 2012)

You could be a soldier defending your people or another group, you could be a conscript, you could be someone that blindly follows a doctrine or leader, some would call you good and an hero, some would call you evil and a killer.

 By the way Rocky...I hope the quake did not affect you guys.


----------



## rockbot (Jan 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> You could be a soldier defending your people or another group, you could be a conscript, you could be someone that blindly follows a doctrine or leader, some would call you good and an hero, some would call you evil and a killer.
> 
> By the way Rocky...I hope the quake did not affect you guys.


 
 Being a practicing Catholic my entire life I've always been somewhat interested in this topic. I feel that God has his warriors too![]

 We are doing fine. The earthquake caused no damage. Thanks for asking![]


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 23, 2012)

Glad you are okay, Rocky.  I didn't know there was a quake.  I try not to get into discussions like these, but I was always interested in philosophy.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I was raised a Catholic, but the incongruities of it all have turned me off. That and I just can't logically believe in something as inconcrete as Christianity. With the many thousands of religions throughout history, what are the chances you picked right? I don't believe in unbelief. I just don't know what to believe. 

 As for wars... "Thou Shalt Not Kill" seems pretty clear to me when it comes to rules... But I suppose some rules were meant to be broken.


----------



## rockbot (Jan 24, 2012)

I've had my moments of uncertainty and doubt. My entire life's work resolves around science and math and it can explain most everything in the universe. I embrace Evolution as I see it first had but mostly through adaptation. Hawaii's plants and animals are a classic example. Once an underwater volcano and now a group of islands with species found no where else in the world. Everything had to have come from somewhere else at some point in time. The plants and animals adapted to their new environment and formed very distinct species.

 The other side of me appreciates the concept of a grand creator that set the ball in motion. Faith is a powerful tool that can and has been exploited but it is undeniable.
 When I see the beauty of all that is good I know their is a God.
 When I see the ugliness of hate I see all that is man.


----------



## WonGan (Jan 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> I was raised a Catholic, but the incongruities of it all have turned me off. That and I just can't logically believe in something as inconcrete as Christianity. With the many thousands of religions throughout history, what are the chances you picked right? I don't believe in unbelief. I just don't know what to believe.
> 
> As for wars... "Thou Shalt Not Kill" seems pretty clear to me when it comes to rules... But I suppose some rules were meant to be broken.


 

 Very good points all around. I am not rigid in my belief and for awhile I was like you Wheelah,I didnt know what to believe.For the most part I try to be as good to others as I can,the "golden rule",although I only have two cheeks to turn, to me enough is enough after awhile.

 As far as "Thou Shalt Not Kill",I read somewhere it means more like "Thy Shalt Not Murder",if translated right.Much like many people think money is the root of all evil when it is actually the LOVE of money is the root of all evil.I think the specific of that is if it was done,premeditated,as a personal first strike or revenge it is wrong but as a defense,it is justified.There is a big difference from just wantonly killing and killing in defense.Killing in defense is not murder.Many battles could be called premeditated but I feel much rests on the shoulders of the leaders.Most of our wars were to stifle a viable threat.If enough good men do nothing,evil will surely win.I think the Iraq and Afghanistan wars were unnecessary but I find not fault with our soldiers for doing their job,only in the leaders revenge.The cause was not just.I wonder how many people know that Bin Laden was a welcome friend of the U.S. government at one time?There are fine lines to this deep subject that I could go on and on about,which I wont, as well as religious beliefs. In my mind to be a good person is not enough.We are obligated to help and love each other.The whole world will probably never get on the same page and until we do,we will always be at unrest with each other.

 Jim,yes I remember Lobey.I have been here under two other names in the past.I am surprised you didnt remember me as Wangan instead of Wongan because it was not very long ago and I had everything erased.I didnt like being called Wang for short so I changed it.I guess it was too much for someone to add two letters.[8|]Then my computer went belly up and when I got a new one for Christmas I came back.

 Stephen (Plumbata),if you could tell me who the 19th century artist Kramaricks paintings liken to or where I could find them I would like to see them.Her rendition is the only kind of that particular type I have ever seen and I would like to compare them myself.Thank you for any help you can give me about this.

 All in all this has been a good  mature discussion without anyone flying off the handle.I really think this was an interesting book and like I said earlier much of this story and Kramariks paintings can be seen on Youtube.


----------



## WonGan (Jan 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> I embrace Evolution


 

 I believe in evolution too.As far as man himself goes,I believe we evolved from a more primitive man,not an ape.


----------



## epackage (Jan 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  WonGan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Now I remember, my bad....what's to keep people from responding to you as WONG now ??...[]   Good to have you back.


----------



## WonGan (Jan 24, 2012)

Well,Id rather be a wong than a wang.[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 24, 2012)

> I believe we evolved from a more primitive man,not an ape


 
 ..that's exactly what happened to me..!


----------



## epackage (Jan 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  WonGan
> 
> Well,Id rather be a wong than a wang.[]


 LOL...


----------



## epackage (Jan 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think I'm devolving back to ape...[:-]


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello,  I have seen this book mentioned and written about- but I haven't seen the name of the author.  
 Was it Dale Galager?   
 RED Matthews


----------



## epackage (Jan 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RED Matthews
> 
> Hello,Â  I have seen this book mentioned and written about- but I haven't seen the name of the author.Â
> Was it Dale Galager?Â Â
> RED Matthews


 Red I'm pretty sure the book was written by the little boys father Todd Burpo...here is a link...

 http://heavenisforreal.net/


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 24, 2012)

Interesting thread here.  I'm a Christian myself but a lot of the things I've read here sound pretty weird.  For one thing I don't think anyone can know what Jesus looks like.  It sounds like a idea someone came up with to try and prove Jesus and heaven are real.  One of the biggest mistakes a Christian can make is to try and force their beliefs on someone.  That's never how it was intended to work.  I checked out the aforementioned picture of Jesus with green eyes and curly brown hair (oh and of course he's white).  I won't get into detail here, but I don't think Christians should go about trying to "prove" God exists or heaven is real.  

 Also, there are some rather strange beliefs in certain Christian denominations.  The Catholic church has a number of beliefs that are not of biblical origin, which means they are not entirely sound.
 With sects, everything is taken to another level.  Basically, a sect is a group claiming to be Christian, but their beliefs differ so much from biblical Christianity they share as much in common with it as say Islam or Judaism does.  That's why I'm scared by Mitt Romney.  He seems ordinary enough, but Mormons have some beliefs that are way out there and in no way compatible with Christianity.  
 Well, that's just my _opinion_ for you to consider


----------



## epackage (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm just happy this didn't become nasty, especiaslly with a Big Mouth like me involved, well done folks !![]


----------



## rockbot (Jan 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm one step ahead of you![]


----------



## glass man (Jan 29, 2012)

A vert precious friend on here sent me the book.

 I found it interesting and up lifting..but it is not the BIBLE so I question some of it..like when the little boy was sitting the lap of JESUS..and the boy told his dad JESUS got the angels to sing for the boy because the boy was afarid..now I have felt the presence of the LORD at times in my life very very strongly...and there is no fear..only an over whelming feeling of peace and love..now  I have a hard time believeing sitting in the very lap of the LORD any one would feel any fear!

 Also the picture the boy picked out and said JESUS looked just like that..I have a problem with because the pic. is of a very handsome JESUS..yet the BIBLE says he is in no way "comely" ..in other words HE is not  good looking.

 Still I enjoyed the book and when the boy told his dad JESUS was the only one that wore purple in HEAVEN..purple is the color of royalty..JESUS IS THE KING OF KINGS..

 A friend a few months back told those of us on face book that as a teen  he suddenly saw a portal open up and knew he was seeing JESUS on a thrown..my friend was on nothing and was not even a believer...hye had no idea why it had even happened..but he knew with no doubt what he saw..yet he still didn't become a Christian..it blew his mind..the friend asked us what the color purple ment because JESUS was wearing purple..we told him.[he was th type of person that was a no B.S.er]

 My friend died a while back of cancer..before he died he came to accept JESUS!When I read the book and the kid said JESUS wore purple and then it hit me what my friend had said about JESUS wearing purple it made chills go up and down my back..

 I pray all on here that don't know JESUS as LORD AND SAVIOR  WILL SOON!LOVE!JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 29, 2012)

I simply question ANYBODY who can definitively say "There, THIS is what Jesus looked like!" [8|]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 29, 2012)

I question ANYTHING that ANYONE says, especially if it seems very unlikely.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not so sure you do, Matt.. [&:]


----------

